# Fishing Off 528



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

My neighbor and I were headed back from Sebastian Inlet and Jetty Park on Saturday afternoon when we decided to stop along 528. Both places were packed and you neded a ticket to get on to either jetty!

We pulled in at the bridge over the Indian River and fished there for a little while. Not much happening, but I was thinking how nice and uncrowded that stretch along 528 was. You don't have to be elbow-to-elbow with another person, or wind up getting tangled up by someone livelining a mullet. That and I can work directly out of the back of my truck instead of having to load up the cart and schlep it 1/2 mile to the jetty.

I know that the inlets are the primo areas to fish, but how would youu rate the fishing along this stretch, and what should I be looking for, fish wise?

Thanks!


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

I've caught Red's there, and some nice trout. Unfortunately, you will get more than your fair share of catfish if youre usin mullet. I like it too, for the same reasons you stated, and the availability of finger mullet. And if you go to the stretch right before U.S.1, and go down onto the south side, there's a lil cove down there that almost always holds bait. There are a couple of docks on the north side that hold trout, jacks at night, especially when it gets cold. Hope this helps........


----------

